# Just to let you know



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going to be crunching w/ XS Nov1-8.  They're having Phase 2 of their Supercomputer event, and I'm gonna give 'em a bit of help 

Just so no one's worried when they see me departing to XS, I will be back


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 27, 2010)

ohh i see... you get made assistant captain and go off thinking you can do whatever you want lol JK


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh, I can do whatever I want anyways


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2010)

Later [ION]! Don't forget to finish up your current projects for TPU!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


>



ohh your not gonna out post me tonight friend! I'll keep going until it's your bedtime... it's a school night right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Later [ION]! Don't forget to finish up your current projects for TPU!




I'm here through the 30th or 31st...just an advanced notice 

And why do so many people always write my name [ION] instead of [Ion]? 



garyinhere said:


> ohh your not gonna out post me tonight friend! I'll keep going until it's your bedtime... *it's a school night right?*



So?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 27, 2010)

I will miss you bro  

But you better come back ...and don't forget to brag about TPU's crunching team! Because after all, we are awesome!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> And why do so many people always write my name [ION] instead of [Ion]?



I can always call you buttmunch instead ....


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 27, 2010)

^^


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I can always call you buttmunch instead ....





garyinhere said:


> ^^



^^^


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I will miss you bro
> 
> But you better come back ...and don't forget to brag about TPU's crunching team! Because after all, we are awesome!


I'll only be gone a week, as soon as the competition is over, I'm heading right back 


JrRacinFan said:


> I can always call you buttmunch instead ....


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 4, 2010)

No worries. Just started crunching here for this team instead.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> No worries. Just started crunching here for this team instead.



Very glad to have you...let any of us know if you need any sort of help!

If you haven't already done so, check out my WCG Essentials thread, link in my sig


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 4, 2010)

I am good to go I think. Just had to switch teams online really.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Excellent, very glad to have you!


----------

